# Blackmoor at the Printer; Preorders now Available



## goodmangames (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi everyone,

The day has finally come: Dave Arneson's Blackmoor is at the printer! We've been waiting to announce this for a long, long time. It's an awesome book: 240 pages of the most detailed fantasy campaign setting ever produced. And even though it's late, the timing is actually fortuitous: releasing the very first fantasy campaign on the year of D&D's 30th anniversary is only fitting, don't you think?

We've added Blackmoor to our store so you can place preorders now. Dave Arneson himself will be signing copies at Gen Con, so make sure you reserve one! Depending on the timing, we'll have the option for preorder customers to have their copies mailed to them or pick them up at Gen Con.

To place a preorder, go here:
http://www.goodman-games.com/store.php#GMG4500

To learn more about Blackmoor, visit the product info page here:
http://www.goodman-games.com/4500preview.php

And to learn more about the team that's putting together the book, as well as have a look at the Blackmoor forums, visit the Zeitgeist Games site here:
http://www.zeitgeistgames.com


----------



## jgbrowning (Jun 28, 2004)

Sweet.

joe b.


----------



## DClingman (Jun 28, 2004)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Sweet.
> 
> joe b.




Thanks Joe! I took a long time, but we are really proud of our results. I am eager to hear what people think of the book when they finally get a hold of it. 

We will be holding demo games at GenCon. Anyone who is interested in some midnight madness can drop me a line at dustin@zeitgeistgames.com

Dustin


----------



## francisca (Jun 28, 2004)

DClingman said:
			
		

> Thanks Joe! I took a long time, but we are really proud of our results. I am eager to hear what people think of the book when they finally get a hold of it.
> 
> We will be holding demo games at GenCon. Anyone who is interested in some midnight madness can drop me a line at dustin@zeitgeistgames.com
> 
> Dustin



I'm signed up for the thursday afternoon event.  Can't wait!


----------



## Ed Cha (Jun 29, 2004)

I am looking forward to seeing Blackmoor in print. Hope it turns out GREAT!


----------



## Morlock (May 17, 2015)

I'm mostly familiar with Blackmoor by name only. What should I read to give me an idea of what's in the product?

Edit: Whups, somehow managed to miss that link in the OP. Never mind.

Edit2: I'm getting a 404 for the info link.


----------



## darjr (May 17, 2015)

The thread is from 2004. That book is long out of print. However there is news that Mark Rein-Hagen is looking to republish Blackmoor for 5e.

http://osrtoday.com/2015/05/15/mark-rein-hagen-to-develop-dave-arnesons-blackmoor/

However it doesn't look like a sure thing.


----------

